# Modern chinese orchestra



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

hi folks,

obviously western orchestra is not the only ensemble of music on earth. there are some alternative form of ensemble like a gamelan in Java, traditional instruments from india and... china.

this thread is for Modern chinese orchestra, check it out first at :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_orchestra#The_modern_large_Chinese_orchestra

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_traditional_Chinese_musical_instruments

and for videos check :

erhu ( one string violin):









guzheng (zither):





pipa (guitar) :





dizi (flute):





for full orchestra, :









12 girls , contemporary chinese instrument ensemble :





anyone spare time to dig on this ?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

passionate Guzheng / ziter playing .






i wonder how the time signature works here.


----------



## Tommy494 (Apr 29, 2011)

Microrchestra Plays Bach
A very interesting group in which classical and modern music are combined




Enjoy yourself!!!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Interesting thread, thought I'd bump it though I have nothing to contribute.


----------



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

It seems that China has many nations and each nation has its own musical instruments which are amazing.
Moon Reflected on Erquan Pond sounds sad and lonely.


----------



## LouisLoh (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi all, 

Decided to necro this thread. I used to perform with the school's Chinese orchestra, playing the yangqin. It's a hammered dulcimer, works in principle similar to the piano, except you play with the bamboo mallets. It's usually grouped together with the Plucked Strings section, along with the pipa, liuqin, zhongruan, daruan and guzheng. However, it's sometimes categorized under the Percussions. Depending on playing style, it can be considered either - you can strike the strings with the end of the mallet covered in rubber, or you can pluck them with the opposite end. 

I love Plucked Strings (tanbo) music. It's very unique to the Chinese orchestra, and is very diverse even as a section. The liuqin is the soprano, and is usually appreciated for its solo and concerto works. Pipa is something like the tenor, very outstanding tone as well, more suited for solo pieces, IMO. Zhongruan and yangqin form much of the accompaniment, thanks to their more harmonious tones, playing appregios and chordal accompaniment most of the time. Yes, there are still solo and concertos written for them. Daruan is the baritone here. Yet, these instruments can often blend so well together and produce really beautiful music. Of note is, any sustained notes must be played using tremolos, and it's a definite pleasure to hear any ensemble play their tremolos in unison. 

It's not so convenient now, but I'd post some songs that I love at a later time!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've had this cd for a while but I haven't given it a first listen yet. I hadn't noticed this thread before, so good you necroposted, Louis.
http://www.amazon.com/Huaxia-Chinese-Chamber-Ensemble/dp/B0002SPPCI


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I like Chinese Orchestral music - traditional/classic. Qin, Erhu, Yangqin (it seems they have some instruments like Qin that are in the same family of instruments) and their wind instruments are my favorite.


----------



## LouisLoh (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry this is so late. I had been really busy with my internship report.

Yangqin solo: Sunshine on Taxkorgan





The last piece I learnt during my high school days: 天山诗画 (roughly translates to Poetry on Tian Mountains)





Liuqin concerto: 雨后庭院 (The Garden after Rain, versions with plucked-string ensemble accompaniment can be found)





Plucked-strings ensemble: 三六 (Three-Six)





Orchestral：飞天 by my seniors 10 batches older 





This is but the tip of the iceberg - I've posted but a few of the more common pieces, actually mainly pieces I played while I was in an orchestra. And yes, I'm terribly biased towards the plucked strings, because I was from that section


----------

